# Addons für HDRO?



## Razyl (16. Mai 2008)

hiho,
wollte mal fragen ob es auch seiten gibt wie für wow ( curse.com...) wo man sich direkt addons für HDRO ladne kann (koordinaten addon, aggrometer und so)?


----------



## Olfmo (16. Mai 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hiho,
> wollte mal fragen ob es auch seiten gibt wie für wow ( curse.com...) wo man sich direkt addons für HDRO ladne kann (koordinaten addon, aggrometer und so)?




Kurz und knapp: nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird laut Turbine auch in Zukunft nicht möglich sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2008)

hmmm das ist wieder dumm... naja kann man net ändern


----------



## Tabuno (17. Mai 2008)

Wieso dumm? Finde ich gut, bei WoW ist alles vermoddet.


----------



## InvisibleJim (17. Mai 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Wieso dumm? Finde ich gut, bei WoW ist alles vermoddet.




Ja stimmt schon. in WoW gibts für jeden scheisse ein Addon. Von einem "BÄMMM! Addon, was die gaze zeit die fetten Crits im Gebiet rumjellt bis hin zu einem Addon was behinderte Super-Mario Sounds macht.

Aber ich finde trotzdem, soetwas wie ein Aggro/DMG Meter, oder OneBag Addon usw. sollte es für HDRO schon geben. Das fänd ich echt klasse. Würde ja schon reichen, wenn Turbine selbst soetwas zum Download anbeitet, so könnte man es selbst überwachen mit den Addons. So müsste Turbine dann auch nicht irgendwelche Addons verbieten, wie es bei WoW bei jedem neuen Patch der fall war und man sein ganzen Interface neu machen musste.

Also Turbine. BITTE. Gebt uns die wichtigsten Addons.

LG, Jim


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. Mai 2008)

Das einzige, was ich für sinnvoll halten würde, wäre ein AddOn, mit dem man sich selbst Notizen auf der Karte machen kann.
Von einem AggroMeter halte ich zum Beispiel gar nichts.


----------



## mäkki (19. Mai 2008)

JaJa ich habs selber am eigenen Leib gespürt, schwer ist es, wieder in ein Online-Spiel einzutauchen wo es keine Extra-Hilfen gibt die dir das Spielen leichter machen oder Vorteile verschaffen. Aber ich finde es so viel entspannender, keine rumärgern mehr, weil man alles aktuell halten muss.


----------



## Dim (20. Mai 2008)

Über Strg + # kann man sein komplettes Interface einrichten!
Über Strg + O --> Untermenü: Oberfläche gibt es auch noch einige Einstellungen die Helfen eine gute Übersicht zu behalten.

Ich würde auch nicht viel von mehr Mods (wie ihr meint AddOns) halten, asußer einer schöneren Schlachtzugübericht! Die finde ich miserabel -.-


----------



## littletie54 (3. Juni 2008)

was ich nicht schlecht fände wäre ein addon für voll aufgedeckte karten,
aber sonst brucht man eigentlich nichs in HDRO finde ich


----------



## Tabuno (3. Juni 2008)

littletie54 schrieb:


> was ich nicht schlecht fände wäre ein addon für voll aufgedeckte karten,
> aber sonst brucht man eigentlich nichs in HDRO finde ich


Das braucht man nichtmal, wenn nicht immer mit einem Patch irgendetwas von der Karte verschwindet...


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Juni 2008)

littletie54 schrieb:


> was ich nicht schlecht fände wäre ein addon für voll aufgedeckte karten,
> aber sonst brucht man eigentlich nichs in HDRO finde ich


Das würde wohl eher unter Cheating fallen. o.O


----------



## Olfmo (4. Juni 2008)

@littletie: du bist in diablo 2 auch mit maphack rumgerannt oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

abgesehen davon ist es in lotro wirklich mal nutzlos, weil wie schon gesagt wurde die karte beim patchen teilweise wieder verschwindet und außerdem sollte man imho alles mal erkundet haben um es auch aufgedeckt zu sehen...
btw gibt es im internet wirklich genug seiten, wo man karten findet, auf denen massig questgegner etc eingetragen sind (nicht auf buffed.de allerdings, die infos hier sind zu vernachlässigen^^)


----------



## Lossehelin (8. Juni 2008)

Moin leute 
Ehm ich weis nicht was ihr unter AddOns oder Mods versteht aber es gibt schon andere Interfaces die man ganz einfach runterladen kann und leicht zu verwenden sind. Ich find das gut, dass es neue oder besser gesagt andere Interfaces gibt da mit der Zeit das schon langweilig wird sich immer das gleiche angucken zu müssen.
Zum Thema Modden oder Ähnliches finde ich es gut das Turbine oder andere Leute sowas nicht herstellen, weil in WoW ist alles vermoddet. I-wann gibet nen Mod der einen LvLt. 
Anderer Seits sind Mods schon ne Tolle sache z.B. quest hilfen oder so. 

Aber alles in einem sind zu viele Mods schrecklich wie ich finde.

So das war meine Meinung zu dem Thema.
MfG Losse


----------



## Bolle0708 (8. Juni 2008)

also das sind keine interfaces sondern skins die du meinst die man runterläd.
und die mods in wow die dich lvn gibts und heißen bots.sie töten monster und du musst nichts machen.man bekommt sie überall und blizzard bannt leite auch oft deswegen.


----------



## Dim (11. Juni 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Das würde wohl eher unter Cheating fallen. o.O



Ja, die Frage hab ich mir bei WoW schon oft gestellt!

Wenn man den Catographer in WoW benutzt wird die ganze Karte aufgedeckt...


----------



## Bolle0708 (11. Juni 2008)

es is halt einfach schwere die leute zu finden ohne aufgedeckte karte.
was nicht umbedingt negativ ist.

wow is zugeballert mit addons.es gibt ein msn chat addon,du kannst dir automatische flugruten zum farmen anlegen und du kannst im pvp die gegnerische klasse erkennen obwohl du den gegner noch nicht gesehen hast.
ist doch doof
hoffentlich wird hdro nie so


----------



## Gromthar (12. Juni 2008)

In WoW gibt es wirklich jeden Mist irgendein Ui-Mod - also wirklich für alles!

Keine Ahnung wie das die meisten Leute sehen, aber ich bin heilfroh das HdRO dies nicht hat. Optisch ein wenig anpassen ist schön gut, und das geht schließlich auch bei HdRO, aber Funktionen automatisieren und Dinge nutzen, die eigentlich Spieleraufgaben übernehmen, finde ich sehr sehr schlecht.

Beispiel WoW-Arena. Es gibt da ein Addon namens Galdiator, mit dem an in der Arena zusätzlich zu eigenen Gruppe HP und Manabalken der Gegner eingeblendet bekam. Mit ein paar Modifikationen konnte man dort sogar Buffs und Debuffs sehen - dauerhaft, ohne den Gegner selbst ins Ziel nehmen zu müssen. Also ich finde, solche Dinge sind schlichtes Ausnutzen der Spielmechanik zu eigenen Gunsten und haben nichts mehr mit einem Spiel zu tun, geschweige denn dort etwas zu suchen. Es entscheidet nicht mehr der Spieler über Sieg und Niederlage, sondern wie gut Deine Addons sind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicher, sie erleichtern und beschleunigen auch viele eher ungeliebte Aufgaben wie z.B. das Farmen, aber alles in allem braucht man dazu keine Addons, sondern nur ein wenig Grips.


----------



## Thanus (21. Juni 2008)

Nur zur Info, man kann sich in hdro anzeigen lassen wer die Aggro hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (22. Juni 2008)

Thanus schrieb:


> Nur zur Info, man kann sich in hdro anzeigen lassen wer die Aggro hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wer die aggro hat sieht man ja auch, indem man schaut auf wen der gegner haut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was genau meinst du denn, ich hab nämlich noch keine entsprechende anzeige gefunden...


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube er meint Die Option Ziel des Ziels anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Windhawk (23. Juni 2008)

HdRO hat keine Scriptsprache.... oder so dacht ich immer deshalb geht das nciht... wieso gibts dann in jedem HdRO Forum eg nen Post dazu oO ...


----------



## Thanus (23. Juni 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint Die Option Ziel des Ziels anzeigen lassen.



Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es heißt Gesundheit des Ziels Anzeigen

Diese Option ist zu finden unter

Optionen/Kampf/


----------



## punkk (5. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
besitze seit heute HdRO und habe WoW hinter mir gelassen.
Es ist von der UI her eine große Umstellung. Durch Addons wie, Bagnon, Atlas, SCT und Bartender konnte man sich das UI mit wenigen Handgriffen sehr schön hinrichten.

Was ich bei HdRO "geil" fände wäre EvasDrop (ein sehr detailierter Kampfllog [tabbelarisch]) und SCT. 

Aggro Addons sind unnütz. Wenn der Tank seine Klasse spielen kann, die DDs wissen was sie an DMG machen, und das abschätzen, gibt es nie Probleme.


----------



## Olfmo (5. September 2008)

Was ist den SCT?

Ein Kampflog wäre nur insofern interessant, dass man genau sehen kann wie viel Schaden man bekommen/ausgeteilt hat, aber sind wir mal ehrlich, für mehr als nen Schwanzvergleich braucht man das doch auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## punkk (5. September 2008)

Nein, das wäre ein DMG-Meter um den zu vergleichen. SCT=ScrollingCombatText... wenn du gehauen wirst bekommst du bei WoW rote zahlen, bei Heilung grüne, Attacken weis und spezial Attacken gelb sowie Zauber, SCT zeigt die den Names des Zaubers an der auf dich gewirkt wurde, ändert die Farbe, machst bekommst du Feuer dmg rote Zahlen... Otto heilt dich mit großen heilen, dann steht das auch auf deinem Bildschirm... und nicht nur ne 3000 oder so..., und man kann bestimmen wo es erscheint.... über dem Spieler was er dmg macht oder rechts,... und das finde ich geil, nicht wie bei der standart UI dmg und heal über dem Spieler auf den das zeug gewirkt wurde...


----------



## Olfmo (6. September 2008)

Aha ok.

Ich glaube das fände ich eher störend, wenn da dauernd Zahlen aufpoppen... aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leetah (18. September 2008)

Hi, hab erst gestern mit HdR online angefangen. 

Gibt es Koordinaten in HdR, damit man z.b. weiß, wo man ist oder wo man hin muß?

Hier bei Buffed habe ich bei den Karten gesehen, daß NPC´s aufgelistet sind und deren Koordinaten. 
Ist das ein Addon oder ist das eine Einstellung unter Optionen? 

Bisher noch nichts gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (18. September 2008)

Leetah schrieb:


> Hi, hab erst gestern mit HdR online angefangen.
> 
> Gibt es Koordinaten in HdR, damit man z.b. weiß, wo man ist oder wo man hin muß?
> 
> ...




es gibt koordinaten, um sie anzeigen zu lassne musst du ;loc ins chatfenster eingeben. allerdings gibt es keine dauerhafte anzeige d.h. du musst vermutlich mehrmals das ganze machen um zu sehen ob du deinem ziel näher kommst

Als Questhilfe ist www.hdro-der-widerstand.de sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. September 2008)

Wobei man dazu sagen sollte das man die Questhilfe sogut wie nie braucht, wenn man die Questtexte genau liest. Meist ist genau beschrieben wo man hin muss!


----------



## Leetah (22. September 2008)

super! danke!


----------



## Wagdy (6. November 2008)

Ausserdem hast Du auf der Worldmap auch die Koordinaten unterm Mauszeiger ^^
Also Worldmap auf, guggen wo Du hinmusst und dann Karte zu und los.
Der Widerstand ist ne super Seite, echt zu empfehlen, wenn mans braucht.
Aber wie gesagt, sind die Questtexte eigentlich die grösste Hilfe ^^
Außer, wenn mal wieder vergessen wurde einzufügen, wo man die Aufgabe abgeben muss und man das Gespräch nicht mehr im Kopp hat!
UIs gut und schön, aber sooo schlecht find ich es im Originalzustand echt nicht. Das einzige was ich verändert hab sind die Positionen der Taschen und der Anzeigen...feddisch


----------



## Preator (12. Juni 2009)

InvisibleJim schrieb:


> ...
> Aber ich finde trotzdem, soetwas wie ein Aggro/DMG Meter,
> LG, Jim


Ein Aggrometer gibts doch. Wenn der Mob auf dich zuläuft anstatt zum Tank dann hast du Aggro^^


----------



## nulir (14. Juni 2009)

Preator schrieb:


> Ein Aggrometer gibts doch. Wenn der Mob auf dich zuläuft anstatt zum Tank dann hast du Aggro^^




hehe, ja wenn du aufs maul kriegst anstatt des waechters hast du es uebertrieben.

einfach genug in gruppe spielen dann bekommt man schon raus wie es geht, dann ist auch so ein kram wie aggro/dmg-meter vollkommen sinnlos.

nulir


----------



## hendlbrust (14. Juni 2009)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Was ist den SCT?
> 
> Ein Kampflog wäre nur insofern interessant, dass man genau sehen kann wie viel Schaden man bekommen/ausgeteilt hat, aber sind wir mal ehrlich, für mehr als nen Schwanzvergleich braucht man das doch auch nicht
> 
> ...




Meiner Erfahrung nach sagen das meistens die DD´s die dann immer hinterm Tank im Damage liegen (also nichts gegen dich persönlich jetzt..ich kenn dich ja net..aber bei uns wars immer so).....Is eh klar das viele gegen Damagemeter sind..weil dann die Siebenschläfer bzw. neben dem Raid, Fernsehenden und sich nen Toastreinschiebenden Möchtegern-Multitaskern mehr auffallen.


----------



## DawnD (15. Juni 2009)

Also Addons sollten nur in einem Begrenzten Maße erlaubt sein oder als Option von Turbine sein. Sinnvolle sachen aus WOW vermisse ich schon ein Wenig.

Bsp.

Post Addon: Versenden von mehreren Sachen an einen Spieler, einfach sachen in das Fenster ziehen und dann einmal den namen angeben und los geht es.

Oder Statistik: Zu sehen wie viel EP ich in einer Zeitspanne gemacht habe oder wieviel Gold. Finde ich nützlich.

DMG Meter: Naja das ist wieder etwas zum Streiten. Auf der einen Seite wäre es nett zu sehen wie viel DMG rausgehauen wurde, auf der anderen greift es zu stark in die Skills der Spieler ein, ist ähnlich des Aggro Meter. Gute Spieler brauchen das nicht und Gute gruppen erst recht nicht.

Würde mich aber über eine bessere Makkro funktion freuen und nicht diese Blöden Alias. Also makkros mit Buttons so wie in WOW, die vermisse ich etwas.

Gruß DawnD


----------



## JonesC (23. Juli 2009)

Also ich brauch eigentlich nichts, ich mag es so wie es ist^^

bei ROM habe ich mal 3 installiert und naja einen habe ich gleich gelöscht weil das für mich absolut sinnlos war und die anderen machen schon sinn, aber wirklich bauchen tut man sie bestimmt nicht....


----------



## Flixl (25. Juli 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Arandes (17. September 2009)

Ich finde es ganz gut, dass es in HdRO keine Modifikationsmöglichkeiten gibt... So muss man wenigstens wirklich noch was "tun" - man vergleiche WoW, z.B. Decursive und Grid.. Und zudem fand ich es immer wieder lustig nach einem Patch in Dungeons zu gehen..."Wuäää, meine Addons gehen nicht, oh nein, nun kann ich nicht mehr heilen"... Blaaah!

Ich bin echt froh drüber, habe bisher auch nicht wirklich was vermisst. Dmg-Meter bin ich SOWAS von froh, gibt's den Scheiss (sorry) nicht in HdRO; Aggro-Meter brauch ich nicht, da man es a) merkt und b) halt nun ein wenig selber rausfinden muss =) Und das Inventar sieht man mit einem "Klick" ja auch komplett - sogar ein Koordinatensystem hat HdRO, eigentlich ist schon sehr viel dabei - ob man es einstellt oder nicht, bleibt jedem überlassen.

Ich bin der Meinung, das hat Turbine ganz fein gemacht *g* Und bitte nicht ändern!


----------



## MelvinSmiley (21. Oktober 2009)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Was ist den SCT?
> 
> Ein Kampflog wäre nur insofern interessant, dass man genau sehen kann wie viel Schaden man bekommen/ausgeteilt hat, aber sind wir mal ehrlich, für mehr als nen Schwanzvergleich braucht man das doch auch nicht
> 
> ...




Das sieht man doch im Kampfchat, oder nicht.....


----------



## Olfmo (22. Oktober 2009)

Abgesehen dass ich den bereits nach wenigen Tagen abgeschaltet habe, weil mich der viele Text ziemlich genervt hat, ist das äußerst unübersichtlich... Wobei man es eigentlich eh nicht braucht, ich merke zum Beispiel dass ich mit meiner Jägerin mehr Schaden mach als die meisten anderen Jäger, weil ich einfach mehr Aggro ziehe (selbe Haltung vorausgesetzt natürlich).


----------



## Shaft13 (22. Dezember 2009)

Unter Mods verstehen leider einiger immer Mods, die qausi auf Knopfdruck instant alle Monster der karte töten und alle Quests automatishc auf gelöst stellen.

Aber das es viele Mods gibt, die einfach nur den komfort erhöhen und Spielspassbremsen aushebeln,das vergessen viele.

Ich schicke zB einem Twink viele Sachen per Mail,die er im AH verkauft. Tja, dann verschickt mal 10 Sachen auf einmal. Oder 20. Da bekommt ihr das kotzen 20 mal Mail erstellen, Name eingeben, Item auswählen. Ein Sammelmail, wo man alle 20 Sachen anhängt einfach mit rechtsklick würde einem das Spielen nicht abnehmen. Man hätte keinen Vorteil anderen gegenüber, man hätte nur viel langweilige Stupide Arbeit gespart.

Das gleiche dann mit den 10-20 Sachen aus dem Postfach nehmen. Arbeit,Arbeit,Arbeit. In Warhammer gibts einen Mod dafür,wo mit einem Knopfdruck alles rausgenommen wird und Mails gelöscht werden (glaube WOW war das Mass Mail).Solche Komfort Add Ons vermisse ich extrem.


----------



## Blaqden (22. Dezember 2009)

ein dmg-meter wäre der größte schwachsinn. denn wenn man eine super community zerstören möchte muss man einfach nur ein dmg meter reinbringen damit die leute anfangen sich zu zoffen. das ist der unterschied zwischen hdro und wow^^

gez. Blaqden


----------



## ButcherX (26. Januar 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> <br />Unter Mods verstehen leider einiger immer Mods, die qausi auf Knopfdruck instant alle Monster der karte töten und alle Quests automatishc auf gelöst stellen.<br /><br />Aber das es viele Mods gibt, die einfach nur den komfort erhöhen und Spielspassbremsen aushebeln,das vergessen viele.<br /><br />Ich schicke zB einem Twink viele Sachen per Mail,die er im AH verkauft. Tja, dann verschickt mal 10 Sachen auf einmal. Oder 20. Da bekommt ihr das kotzen 20 mal Mail erstellen, Name eingeben, Item auswählen. Ein Sammelmail, wo man alle 20 Sachen anhängt einfach mit rechtsklick würde einem das Spielen nicht abnehmen. Man hätte keinen Vorteil anderen gegenüber, man hätte nur viel langweilige Stupide Arbeit gespart.<br /><br />Das gleiche dann mit den 10-20 Sachen aus dem Postfach nehmen. Arbeit,Arbeit,Arbeit. In Warhammer gibts einen Mod dafür,wo mit einem Knopfdruck alles rausgenommen wird und Mails gelöscht werden (glaube WOW war das Mass Mail).Solche Komfort Add Ons vermisse ich extrem.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Dafür gibt es ja nun das gemeinsame Bankfach(Düsterwald Addon), zudem konnte man das damals auch sehr gut über das Eigenheim (lagerkiste) seinen Twink verteilen. Also ist so ein Mod nicht nötig.


----------

